# J.J. Hickson finds being with Kings a royal disappointment



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> CLEVELAND, Ohio -- LeBron James said last week he might consider returning to Cleveland in two years. J.J. Hickson made it clear Sunday night he never wanted to leave.
> 
> The former Cavalier forward was at The Q with his new team and sounded like a player who would rather be almost anywhere except Sacramento. Even Anaheim. Hickson is struggling to adjust to a new team and a return to his natural position of power forward. He is averaging 5.2 points and less than 20 minutes a game all the while costing himself significant money in a contract year.
> 
> ...


http://www.cleveland.com/cavs/index.ssf/2012/02/jj_hickson_finds_being_with_ki.html

Well this can't be good for team chemistry.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Building a team around Tyreke Evans and Demarcus Cousins can't be good for team chemistry. Hickson needs to get out of town as fast as possible, as do some of the other players.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

This team has no direction - I cant blame him even tho I feel his underachieving ass sums up a majority of the Kings roster


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Hickson needs to shut up and play good basketball instead of playing into the prophecy of failure.


----------

